# PipesandCigars.com // Hearth & Home tin warning!!



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I wanted to let everyone know to check your tins. If you have a sealed silver bottom Hearth & Home tin, there is a good chance it's rusted on the inside bottom. I recognize I had the tins for over 30 days but I bet they would have helped me out before they were bought out by Scandinavian Tobacco Group . What surprises me the most is the response regarding *NOT RECOMMENDING TO CELLAR TINS. After this response, I question why they would offer tins in the first place other than being able to charge more.*

*Below is the support ticket I submitted to Pipes&Cigars.com. I've removed the names to protect my identity and that of the Customer Service rep.*

*I've traditionally loved P&C and spent thousands of dollars there. However, this response was disappointing enough that I wanted to share.*

*Me: *

*I have several 8oz tins that I just opened along with a bunch of other 8oz tins I've purchased from the Hearth and Home series. Per my regular rotation I planned on moving these to mason jars. I noticed all my tins with a silver bottom have rusted inside bottoms and the tobacco is dreadful! All the tins I have with a gold bottom are absolutely fine. Can I send these defective tins back for store credit? If not, I understand but I thought you should know that it looks like there is a defect with the silver type tins.*

*Customer Service:*

*
We're sorry that these tobaccos didn't work out for you. We have a great return policy for our merchandise. If you contact us within 30 days, we will allow a return for a refund or exchange. At this time, we will not be able to accept a return since the product has been out of our possession for an extended amount of time.

We do not recommend cellaring tobacco in the tins. Our suggestion for next time is that you immediately transfer the tobacco from the tins into mason jars when you receive it.

I apologize for any inconvenience this causes you. Please let us know if there is anything further we can help you with.

Thank you,
Pipes & Cigars
Customer Service*


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

SON OF A BITCH! I knew something wasn't right with the Anniversary Kake tins I had a while back! Crap, I have over 50 of H&H tins in the cellar. I haven't checked to see the color, but the one I had that rusted out was silver as well. Someone also said these were the same as the SPS tins (of which I have another ~50). The majority of them have over a year on them already. Not sure how I'm going to handle this, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I suppose I am on the wrong side of the fence then as well. I usually leave my tobacco in tins until I break the seal. Once broken, I will put them in the mason jars. I haven't ran into any issues, but do not buy H&H in tins. Sorry to hear they didn't square things up regardless, I would think brining something like that to their attention could possibly save headaches for others.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JRM03 said:


> I suppose I am on the wrong side of the fence then as well. I usually leave my tobacco in tins until I break the seal. Once broken, I will put them in the mason jars. I haven't ran into any issues, but do not buy H&H in tins. Sorry to hear they didn't square things up regardless, I would think brining something like that to their attention could possibly save headaches for others.


I'm hoping others see the post and check their tins asap. Mine were a total loss. Hoping to save others the headache!

Luckily I normally buy bulk for Hearth and Home blends. Still frustrating to throw away that much tobacco. :frusty:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> SON OF A BITCH! I knew something wasn't right with the Anniversary Kake tins I had a while back! Crap, I have over 50 of H&H tins in the cellar. I haven't checked to see the color, but the one I had that rusted out was silver as well. Someone also said these were the same as the SPS tins (of which I have another ~50). The majority of them have over a year on them already. Not sure how I'm going to handle this, but thanks for the heads up!


One important thing to note. All of my tins that had rust were pristine - no dents, nada. I kept them absolutely perfect. The defect was definitely on the part of the canning process/silver bottom. 100% of the silver bottom tins were rusted. 100% of the gold bottom tins were perfect.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JuanOrez said:


> One important thing to note. All of my tins that had rust were pristine - no dents, nada. I kept them absolutely perfect. The defect was definitely on the part of the canning process/silver bottom. *100% of the silver bottom tins were rusted. 100% of the gold bottom tins were perfect*.


So the gold color was visible on the bottom of the tin on the outside, not simply a coloration difference on the inside?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> So the gold color was visible on the bottom of the tin on the outside, not simply a coloration difference on the inside?


Yes. They were different types of tin bottoms.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I just ran down and checked the twenty or so tins on top of the pile and they are all that gold color, funny I had never noticed the difference in color before. I'll have to dig everything out in the next couple days and see what is what. Is what they're selling now coming in the silver or the gold- or does it vary? Like I said, the majority of mine are over a year, but the Anniversary Cake was two years old and had a silver bottom. Very disconcerting to think that they might have switched materials because they were aware of the quality issue but didn't say anything (though that would be 100% speculation)


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Its good information to pass along Jon. I only have some H&H in bulk, but I'd be pissed if I purchased a dozen or so tins like you guys. I would have figured P and C's customer service would have pulled through, in such situation as this.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JRM03 said:


> Its good information to pass along Jon. I only have some H&H in bulk, but I'd be pissed if I purchased a dozen or so tins like you guys. I would have figured P and C's customer service would have pulled through, in such situation as this.


Agreed. Here are some pics:

The rusted tin has a pretty bad metallic smell.

Silver bottom left -------------------- Gold tin right


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Got me a bit gun shy on this, but I've had no problems in the past with these tins. I have 3 tins of each Bow Legged Bear, and Mississippi Mud sitting in the cabinet and they have silver bottoms.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JRM03 said:


> Got me a bit gun shy on this, but I've had no problems in the past with these tins. I have 3 tins of each Bow Legged Bear, and Mississippi Mud sitting in the cabinet and they have silver bottoms.


I don't know if the silver bottomed C&D tins or the GL Pease tins for that matter, would be the same as the silver bottomed H&H/SPS. GL Pease has on a number of occasions endorsed long term cellaring of his blends in the tins.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JRM03 said:


> Got me a bit gun shy on this, but I've had no problems in the past with these tins. I have 3 tins of each Bow Legged Bear, and Mississippi Mud sitting in the cabinet and they have silver bottoms.


The silver isn't necessarily the problem. It's who tinned it. P&C used the Sutliff tinning process on the bad tins and it appears to be localized to them. Bow Legged Bear and M. Mud are C&D brands. Their tins along with McClelland have always been fantastic.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I wasn't able to see your photos for awhile, so I assumed they were identical styles of cans. I believe those are the style like Frog Morton comes in. I'm on the same page now. Regardless, this sucks.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JRM03 said:


> I wasn't able to see your photos for awhile, so I assumed they were identical styles of cans. I believe those are the style like Frog Morton comes in. I'm on the same page now. Regardless, this sucks.


The tins in the pic are both from Hearth & Home. They were purchased at different times. The silver bottoms are older and they have since changed to the gold bottom version. Both Hearth & Home tins have cardboard walls. This varies from Frog Morton which is made by McClelland and are all aluminum.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd like to make a few comments regarding this. I had a number of silver bottom H&H tins, and most were not rusted. Three or four were at the bottom, but not very severely. I took out the tobacco, smoked some to see if they were okay, and tossed perhaps half an ounce or less that was at the bottom out. The salvaged tobacco was fine, so I smoked some to make certain, and jarred the rest. I had only one Sutliff tin with the same problem, and had the same result as I had with the H&H tins I mentioned earlier. Check that tobacco before you toss it. If you're keeping these tins in a cellar where humidity can cause dampness, you should move them out. I keep mine in the house, and have had virtually no problems. Some people had much worse problems than me, and some did not.

When the problem with the tins was discovered, Sutliff (who manufactures the blends and tins) replaced theirs and H&H's tins with gold bottoms, and polylined the inner tins to prevent the problem from occurring. Nobody I know had has a problem with the new tins. Sutliff replaced the old tins with new ones with every retail vendor they could, and I know from talking to the Sutliff people, that they sent new tins to customers who contacted them. From what I read in this thread, Pipes&Cigars only did if you contacted them within thirty days. I also know they made the problem with the silver tins public on several pipe forums and at pipe shows, though they may not have done so in this forum. They did try to get the word out.

I've been told the gold tins will hold up for quite some time, but if you're thinking of aging the tobacco inside for more than six, seven years, you probably ought to jar them. If you going to open them within five years, you're probably okay, but that's not set in stone. Again, you should keep anything tinned away from dampness or high humidity. Sam Gawith tins have a habit of losing their seals in a few years and having rust, a problem endemic of many square tin products. I also would not trust C&D tins any more than I would H&H in the real _long_ term.

I also heard that in the future, Sutliff and H&H will be changing the tins on the 1.5 products to the kind MacBaren uses.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've had tins from C&D with twelve years on them that were fine; I just popped my one tin of H&H which was two years old, and sure enough, it was rusted. Pretending that everyone has this problem, or that anyone is shocked to discover that people store their tobacco in tins is ridiculous.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JimInks said:


> I also know they made the problem with the silver tins public on several pipe forums and at pipe shows, though they may not have done so in this forum. They did try to get the word out.


While hindsight is 20/20, I think it is extremely safe to say that the most effective way to get the word out would have been to post something on the P&C site, where the tins were being sold Considering most smokers of these blends are return customers (particularly those who would be cellaring them), it goes without saying that some nature of alert and announcement of resolution would have been quite easy. Would it have potentially cost some sales on the site? Perhaps, but such is the nature of ethical business.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Russ is a member here and goes by the name blendtobac. I would send him a message and see if he has any comments on the issue as opposed to taking a phone reps word. Especially since this article on the P&C website says the H&H tins are ideal for aging Aging Pipe Tobacco - FAQ - PipesandCigars.com


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

I just opened two tins of Magnum Opus with a silver bottom purchased in 2011, no rust on the bottom. Though the inside of the tin was coated in white. These were 2 oz tins, is the problem only with the 8 oz tins?


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I had an 8 oz tin of Anni Kake from December 2013 with a silver bottom. After reading this I quickly transferred it to a mason jar. Thankfully there was no rust, but I feel better knowing that it won't rust over time...

Thanks for the heads up Jon - RG to you!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> While hindsight is 20/20, I think it is extremely safe to say that the most effective way to get the word out would have been to post something on the P&C site, where the tins were being sold Considering most smokers of these blends are return customers (particularly those who would be cellaring them), it goes without saying that some nature of alert and announcement of resolution would have been quite easy. Would it have potentially cost some sales on the site? Perhaps, but such is the nature of ethical business.


Precisely so. It sounds almost as if they continued selling the defective merchandise after the problems were discovered. One would think there would have been something in the response to the OP's complaint that UNOPENED cans of that type could be sent back for a refund at any time, even open defective ones with the tobacco unused. There is also the neglected matter of automated email warnings to those who bought the bad cans. Email addresses are pretty much universal, for online customers at least. A simple shellscript could have mined the purchase orders and sent all the customers who had bought them an email, to return the tins unopened for a refund; hardly more effort than posting warnings to the pipe forums (except this one, apparently), but far more direct and effective. Apparently the wholesale operation did precisely that for the retailers, although in that case it would have been done by hand with so few respondents.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is the response from my inquiry as to why do they sell "vintage" tins and not recommend we cellar them. I redacted the customer service representatives name for their privacy.

Considering their tin was obviously defective, I don't think I can support this company any longer...

My Comment Yesterday, 9:44 PM
I have one final question. The previous customer service rep instructed me to open tins immediately and transfer them to mason jars. If that is the case, how and why do you sell 4+ year old aged tins??? This is a contradiction at best.

Link: Hearth & Home Vintage - PipesandCigars.com

Today, 10:05 AM
Hi Jon,

Thanks for contacting Pipes & Cigars. I understand your point but consider it from the manufacturer point of view. The packaging of a product is meant to protect it from factory to store to the consumer at the cheapest cost. They rarely design tobacco tins with long term storage in mind. The 4 year old tins were mostly in good shape when we discovered them but a fair percentage were rusted or had compromised seals and needed to be disposed of. We did not leave those tins on our shelf for 4 years on purpose.

If you cellar tobacco in the factory tin you will probably be all right for a few years but those tins tend to rust or pop if not kept in perfect conditions. For long term cellaring, we always recommend a non-reactive (i.e. glass) airtight container as the best option.

Let me know if you have any other questions I can help you with.

Thanks,

Customer Service Supervisor
Pipesandcigars.com

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is what GL Pease has to say about keeping tobacco in the original tin (I would add that many if not all respected experts agree with this philosophy):

G. L. Pease - Frequently Asked Questions

Q: What's the best way to store tobacco for aging?

A: Ideally, tobacco should be left in its original sealed tin, and stored in a cool, dry place. It's important to realize that storage in plastic bags and the like, while allowing the tobacco to "meld," will prevent the true aging process. Plastic bags are permeable to small molecules. (Water, while not a very large molecule, is polarized, and has a hard time penetrating the barrier formed by the plastic.) If you can smell the contents through the bag, you're losing flavor and aroma! Mason jars, bail-top jars and so on are good candidates for long term storage, as long as you can resist the urge to open them to "check up" on what's happening. Aging tobacco must be left alone, with no gas exchange allowed. Once an aged tin is open, the contents should either be smoked relatively quickly, or transferred to a jar with a good seal.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JimInks said:


> I'd like to make a few comments regarding this. I had a number of silver bottom H&H tins, and most were not rusted. Three or four were at the bottom, but not very severely. I took out the tobacco, smoked some to see if they were okay, and tossed perhaps half an ounce or less that was at the bottom out. The salvaged tobacco was fine, so I smoked some to make certain, and jarred the rest. I had only one Sutliff tin with the same problem, and had the same result as I had with the H&H tins I mentioned earlier. Check that tobacco before you toss it. If you're keeping these tins in a cellar where humidity can cause dampness, you should move them out. I keep mine in the house, and have had virtually no problems. Some people had much worse problems than me, and some did not.
> 
> When the problem with the tins was discovered, Sutliff (who manufactures the blends and tins) replaced theirs and H&H's tins with gold bottoms, and polylined the inner tins to prevent the problem from occurring. Nobody I know had has a problem with the new tins. Sutliff replaced the old tins with new ones with every retail vendor they could, and I know from talking to the Sutliff people, that they sent new tins to customers who contacted them. From what I read in this thread, Pipes&Cigars only did if you contacted them within thirty days. I also know they made the problem with the silver tins public on several pipe forums and at pipe shows, though they may not have done so in this forum. They did try to get the word out.
> 
> ...


I built a room for my tobacco tins which is climate controlled. I literally spend thousands of dollars per year cellaring pipe tobacco and fighting PAD. I ASSURE you these tins were in IDEAL conditions. The fact of the matter is, these tins are inferior and they made the decision to keep selling them anyway.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JimInks said:


> I'd like to make a few comments regarding this. I had a number of silver bottom H&H tins, and most were not rusted. Three or four were at the bottom, but not very severely. I took out the tobacco, smoked some to see if they were okay, and tossed perhaps half an ounce or less that was at the bottom out. The salvaged tobacco was fine, so I smoked some to make certain, and jarred the rest. I had only one Sutliff tin with the same problem, and had the same result as I had with the H&H tins I mentioned earlier. Check that tobacco before you toss it. If you're keeping these tins in a cellar where humidity can cause dampness, you should move them out. I keep mine in the house, and have had virtually no problems. Some people had much worse problems than me, and some did not.
> 
> When the problem with the tins was discovered, Sutliff (who manufactures the blends and tins) replaced theirs and H&H's tins with gold bottoms, and polylined the inner tins to prevent the problem from occurring. Nobody I know had has a problem with the new tins. Sutliff replaced the old tins with new ones with every retail vendor they could, and I know from talking to the Sutliff people, that they sent new tins to customers who contacted them. From what I read in this thread, Pipes&Cigars only did if you contacted them within thirty days. I also know they made the problem with the silver tins public on several pipe forums and at pipe shows, though they may not have done so in this forum. They did try to get the word out.
> 
> ...


Also, knowing what I know about chemistry I will not smoke something that has been fermenting in a sealed environment where rust developed. There is no saving that tobacco.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> While hindsight is 20/20, I think it is extremely safe to say that the most effective way to get the word out would have been to post something on the P&C site, where the tins were being sold Considering most smokers of these blends are return customers (particularly those who would be cellaring them), it goes without saying that some nature of alert and announcement of resolution would have been quite easy. Would it have potentially cost some sales on the site? Perhaps, but such is the nature of ethical business.


Can't argue with that. I feel lucky my purchases weren't affected more than they were. I spent a lot of money on H&H products, and if I had the trouble Juan Orez had, I'd be as mad as he is. I was only sharing the info I had based on personal experience and reading forums. P&C most certainly should have made an announcement on their web site.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

JimInks said:


> Can't argue with that. I feel lucky my purchases weren't affected more than they were. I spent a lot of money on H&H products, and if I had the trouble Juan Orez had, I'd be as mad as he is. I was only sharing the info I had based on personal experience and reading forums. P&C most certainly should have made an announcement on their web site.


I'm not mad necessarily but I do have a choice of where my money gets spent. With that said, it won't be on their products if I can help it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm just grateful this was brought out to everyone's attention. When I went and looked at my cellar list, I overstated my holdings of H&H ans SPS (Said 100, but I've got over 50 tins between the two). While the ones I saw in the top of my chest freezer (unplugged of course :lol were of the "gold" variety (but I do believe there are some silver ones in there), nonetheless, I plan on buying 5 dozen pint jars on the way home and transferring everything over the next few days. True, it will restart the aging clock to expose everything to air, but I can't imagine the frustration were I to cracked open tin after tin, 10-15 years from now, just to find the contents a total lost 
I'll post pics and stats if I find rust during the process. I also plan on dumping the Brigadier Black 8oz tins because they are a P&C specific brand and I'm not sure where those containers came from. I continue to have the utmost confidence in the C&D and Pease tins. After Googling around, this has been discussed on other forums, but alas, since Puff is the only place on the interwebs I hang out I had not seen any of those threads before today. :frusty:

Thanks again, Juan!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Part of the issue is that we're talking about two different tins. The tins our vintage blends are in are the lined aluminum tins that are sealed. The tins our customer service rep was referring to are the new tins that are foil-lined cardboard, which we don't feel are best for long-term aging. Please contact me directly at [email protected], so I can get caught up on all the details and rectify things to your satisfaction.

Russ


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

I should have also noted that I will be having a call with the folks at Sutliff to contact the company that actually manufactures the packaging to stop this from happening. Our Signature Series is in the current tins to keep them as affordable as possible, but our Marquee Series will be moving to the flat, vacuum-sealed, all metal tins. That said, this is a problem that has to be handled, and I'll do everything I can to get this straightened out. Again, feel free to contact me directly about any problems.

Russ


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

I just talked to the folks at Sutliff. They are now using metal bottoms that have a plastic coating on the inside to avoid the problem, so I have to assume that these are tins from before the switch. If the metal is silver, it is _not_ coated, and could be prone to rust. The new bottoms are gold in color, and have a coating. Please contact me with any problems, and Sutliff will work with us to take care of you.

Russ


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> Part of the issue is that we're talking about two different tins. The tins our vintage blends are in are the lined aluminum tins that are sealed. The tins our customer service rep was referring to are the new tins that are foil-lined cardboard, which we don't feel are best for long-term aging. Please contact me directly at [email protected], so I can get caught up on all the details and rectify things to your satisfaction.
> 
> Russ


Russ,

I sincerely thank you for the reply! You are a legend of the pipe community and your response and accountability go a long way. I will shoot you an email with the ticket number so you can properly investigate.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

So after pulling all the SPS and H&H tins out of my cellar, I found that 16 of them were the old "silver" variety. These dated from February 2013 to June 2013. Upon opening each to transfer the contents, I found EVERY ONE had rust. Some were in the earlier stages, some were corroded to the point the tobacco would not come off the bottom, and one was rusted _through_ the bottom (in just 14 months)! All of these tins were stored inside a chest freezer (with the compressor removed) at the temperature of ~64*. The remaining 38 tins are all of the "gold" variety, so I'm really hoping that they will be fine. I'll see tomorrow or Thursday when I have time to transfer them. Here are some pics, and a link to the full album of each tin. I warn that not every shot is of the best lighting, but I did use my camera rather than my phone :lol:

Link to full album














































This is all quite depressing :martini:


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Tobias Lutz: The few tins I had with the problem were just as your pictures depict. I just jarred and smoked the rest and had no problems with how they tasted. I never have had a problem with the gold ones.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Ouch, depressing pictures there Tobias. I just pulled the three tins of Sunrise Smoke I have and opened them to transfer to Mason jars. Thankfully, no corrosion in the tins. I am keeping the tins to store screws and stuff in. No sense wasting a good container if I don't have to.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JimInks said:


> Tobias Lutz: The few tins I had with the problem were just as your pictures depict. I just jarred and smoked the rest and had no problems with how they tasted. I never have had a problem with the gold ones.


I not necessarily doubting you, Jim, but I didn't care for the metallic smell coming out of the tin. It was fairly potent and hung on my fingers after brushing the "stuck" tobacco out in order to take the pictures. I suppose it is at least a positive that these blends are fairly economical to begin with. Can you imagine 16 tins of something like Esoterica doing this :lol:


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I not necessarily doubting you, Jim, but I didn't care for the metallic smell coming out of the tin. It was fairly potent and hung on my fingers after brushing the "stuck" tobacco out in order to take the pictures. I suppose it is at least a positive that these blends are fairly economical to begin with. Can you imagine 16 tins of something like Esoterica doing this :lol:


Hey, man, I never thought for a second that you doubted me. I'm just sharing my experience. It doesn't mean I'm crazy about it, though. I'm just glad I didn't suffer a big loss. And I hate to see some others have. As for your Esoterica comment: I'd hate to even _think_ about that one!!! Oh, brother, would there be a panic or what? I jarred all the Sam Gawith tins because they lose their seal and rust.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Again, if you've had a problem with these tins, contact me at [email protected] and I will make arrangements for replacements.

Russ


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for starting this thread. After checking my tins, 4/4 were affected.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I can not believe that "this rust issue" never dawned on me! I have about 40-50 tins of all types, shapes and sizes that have been aging, out of my sight for the past 3-4 years. I can not imagine what I am going to encounter...

Thanks for the heads up...however, for me...this should have been obvious! As, tin = rust, especially here in the humid East Texas.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to follow up on my particular situation. I sent Russ an email last night and this morning he replied very amicably and asked for a few details so that he could make the situation right. As I told him, and as I’ve said in other vendor threads on Puff, mistakes will happen because we’re human- what interests me is what a company is willing to do to resolve them when they occur. In my mind, Russ is making it pretty obvious that customer satisfaction is important to him and it is being shown in more than just words.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I sent Russ an email this morning with pictures of the insides of the tins, as well as the outside labels, and he replied back in 11 minutes! This afternoon I received an email from the customer service manager that replacements were on their way. 
That is excellent customer service.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Just finished reading this thread, I don't think that I may have this problem (I think I only have-what-one tin from h&h) but will double check my tins when I get home tonight.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Russ O. is helping me out. Good luck out there. I hope P&C corporate takes notes from Russ.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

JuanOrez said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Russ O. is helping me out. Good luck out there. I hope P&C corporate takes notes from Russ.


Frankly, I've come to expect nothing less from Russ. if I had a dime for every time he's come to the aid of his customers or offered advice to non-customers, I could buy a small town! He's one of the best people in the pipe smoking world.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad to hear this is being made right!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It makes me happy when some one steps up for customer service and tells the world! So many times, all you hear/read are the complaints.

Just checked my tins from H & H, fortunately, all are gold bottoms from around June 2012. The half full 8 oz tin of Larry's blend, in a jar since this was brought up, smokes better than new.


----------

